# Fish-killing virus found in central Ohio reservoir



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COLUMBUS -- The Ohio Department of Natural Resources says it has found a fast-spreading fish virus for the first time in a waterway outside the Great Lakes basin.









More...


----------

